# Metal jupiter 2



## DENNISD (Jul 27, 2009)

My Jupiter 2 came today. It is FANTASTIC!! Opened shipping box to find another shipping box. Inside it, a silver gray box emblazoned with a metal tag. The ship is HEAVY. The website pictures don't do it justice. The craftsmanship is superb. Christmas came early!!! Thank you Moebius!!!!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

DENNISD said:


> My Jupiter 2 came today. It is FANTASTIC!! Opened shipping box to find another shipping box. Inside it, a silver gray box emblazoned with a metal tag. The ship is HEAVY. The website pictures don't do it justice. The craftsmanship is superb. Christmas came early!!! Thank you Moebius!!!!


Please post some pictures when you can... Congrats on the early Christmas present!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Saw a prototype at WF last year. It was awesome and I am sure the final product is even better. Ditto - post pictures when you can!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dang, I really want one. Might need to sell some stuff to raise the funds. I'm not sure where I could display it if I get it? How big is it again?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

otto said:


> Dang, I really want one. Might need to sell some stuff to raise the funds. I'm not sure where I could display it if I get it? How big is it again?


18 inches diameter, same as the plastic kit, only in metal. It looks fantastic but I can't get one at this time.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

If you follow Moebius on Facebook, (It is the only way to get the word straight from Frank!), you would know that the entire run is almost sold out! "If you've been waiting, now is the time!" is Frank's advice if you want one!!!


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

RSN said:


> If you follow Moebius on Facebook, (It is the only way to get the word straight from Frank!),



Which explains why I'm out of the loop. I don't understand why companies with their own web sites use Facebook to communicate with customers.

I briefly had a Facebook account a couple of years ago which I opened so that I could send messages to the family of a recently deceased friend. After not using the account for awhile, I had it permanently deleted.

My mistake for trying to get Moebius news on the Moebius web site.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

zike said:


> Which explains why I'm out of the loop. I don't understand why companies with their own web sites use Facebook to communicate with customers.
> 
> I briefly had a Facebook account a couple of years ago which I opened so that I could send messages to the family of a recently deceased friend. After not using the account for awhile, I had it permanently deleted.
> 
> My mistake for trying to get Moebius news on the Moebius web site.


If you go to the Moebius site, scroll down, you will see EVERY Facebook post Frank makes!!:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I dont do facebook either.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seriously?!! What part of, "You don't have to join Facebook, just scroll down to the bottom of the Moebius homepage to see ALL the Facebook posts, WITHOUT joining.", is so hard to get?!! Frank understands not everyone is on Facebook, so he links his posts on the Moebius website!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

zike said:


> Which explains why I'm out of the loop. I don't understand why companies with their own web sites use Facebook to communicate with customers.
> 
> I briefly had a Facebook account a couple of years ago which I opened so that I could send messages to the family of a recently deceased friend. After not using the account for awhile, I had it permanently deleted.
> 
> My mistake for trying to get Moebius news on the Moebius web site.


If you mean here... this website/forum is not a Moebius official web site. It's a fan forum.

The facebook page is Moebius's official page. But, Frank does not like any exchanges on that page which are not positive (which is his right). So, to talk openly about Moebius products you would need to go to other fourms. However, it is where you will find the most up to date official news from Moebius Models.

Hate or love social networking (Facebook/twitter, etc.) they will be here forever. All businesses use them now for customer news and interaction. Great places for face to face with company spokespeople (those that have them). Smart businesses allow customers to address customer services issues there as well.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

zike said:


> Which explains why I'm out of the loop. I don't understand why companies with their own web sites use Facebook to communicate with customers.
> 
> I briefly had a Facebook account a couple of years ago which I opened so that I could send messages to the family of a recently deceased friend. After not using the account for awhile, I had it permanently deleted.
> 
> My mistake for trying to get Moebius news on the Moebius web site.


I think a large reason companies are communicating this way is:

A) It is easier and faster than updating a website
B) People often ask the same questions -- having them posted somewhere "public" can save on the redundancy of these questions.
C) Websites grow and change, often making it difficult to keep a central "information" exchange location. Facebook (or something like it) again simplifies this process. You also get your message out instantly. Frank seems fairly active over on the Moebius facebook page, and we're getting the kind of communication from him we have not seen since the old forum days here.

The only down side to all of this is it is one more place you have to go to find pictures of upcomming products and other such information. It's worth the effort in my opinion! I know I started using Facebook as well -- it is much faster for me to post photos there, than edit and re-upload a 45 page website every time I want to add a picture or something.

--Henry


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Proud owner of #92... And I do mean PROUD! This beauty is worth the 
$ and the wait! Nearly brought tears to my eyes when I unpacked the box
within the box within the box! Don't want to get greedy but would love a 
SPACE POD metal replica to go along with this! Thank you MOEBIUS MODELS
and everyone involved in making this fantastic project a reality! A museum
quality J2 replica AT LAST!!!!:wave:


----------



## rga321 (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats on your purchases, pics please!:woohoo:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

At one time, we had an open line to Frank right *HERE*. But unfortunately, some people don't know when to keep their mouths shut, and he got fed up with all the "Why won't it have *this*," or "You know, this could be so much better if you made it like *that*," or the ever popular, "But you got this *wrong*," after he'd already said that the photo he posted was the final product.

Not knowing what to say (or more importantly) what *not* to say is what I find most annoying about facebook. The info some people share is appalling, and God only knows who's compiling that crap in a folder with "your" name on it. Which is why I have never, and will never bother with the whole facebook thing. By default, that includes businesses trying to get my attention via the internet.

As far as hobbies in general, if I don't read it here, I don't know about it. Works for me. I knew about the metal J2 from the posts here (beautifully done and seems to have scored a bullseye with the target market). Would've certainly considered purchase had finances been a little less tight.

And another request for pics please when you can...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Just got a very very large box...pics when I find someplace to put the thing...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

The day has finally come, as I received my Moebius Metal J2 replica via UPS this afternoon. It is a beautiful piece, and it fully lives up to expectations See the image attached, which does not do it justice.

As we all know, there have been several previous attempts to market a large-scale, fully articulated J2 miniature. In addition to ICONS, Classics Reborn comes to mind, plus an earlier one that stung me personally. Despite good intentions, nothing ever materialized, to the point where some even suggested that any such effort must somehow be cursed. If so, Frank and his crew have now done a beautiful job of lifting that curse once and for all.

Also, based on my own business experience, I can't imagine that the Metal J2 project was a hugely profitable undertaking. Remember that Frank had been an ICONS customer himself, so I have a personal suspicion that part of his decision to make this product available involved a step toward setting things right for everyone else similarly affected. Hence the main reason for my earlier posts after certain comparisons were made. If I'm right, I think it's one hell of a gesture, although I also acknowledge the fact that these things aren't exactly cheap in today's world. But for what you get, the asking price is worth every penny.

Some have asked why this is such a big deal to me, since I wound up scratch building my own J2 model that gained a certain amount of attention. The answer is pretty obvious: my effort was intended to represent a smaller "Aurora-type" scale with a primary emphasis on exterior accuracy. But I will say that it may never have seen completion were it not for my own bad investment decision in a promised "deluxe" J2 alternative nearly 20 years ago (sorry, no details, and please respect that decision by not asking).

So after going full circle, I now look back on everything that has happened during those years: the disappointments and losses, but also the eventual opportunities for me to work with two very cool companies and actually contribute something. All things considered, I don't think I would change a thing.

Thanks for letting me ramble a bit.
Ron G.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Question:Are the legs metal?


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Close ups pics plz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

HOLY WHOPPIN' COW! That IS beautiful!!!! Heartiest congratulations not only to Frank & Co., to everybody who gets one!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

One thing I should mention is that the lighting ring LED's are not yellow, as all photography I have seen seems to indicate. I would call them white with a yellowish cast, but for some reason, photos do not do the actual look justice. The color strikes me as being accurate to what we all saw on screen.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> Question:Are the legs metal?


The actual legs are metal, but I'm not sure about the foot pads. If not, they blend in just fine to the point where you can't tell anyway.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats Ron!

It's a beautiful replica indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Does it have a warranty especially for the fusion core?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

armymedic80 said:


> Does it have a warranty especially for the fusion core?


60 days.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks like a truly special piece. Congrats to all the proud new owners.


----------



## dbrussee (Aug 22, 2008)

UPS delivered J2 this afternoon. As others have said, "spectacular".

Not mentioned by others are the small extras -- a nice full color booklet with the history and evolution of the J2 and signed/numbered certificate of authenticity (150/200).

Mysteriously, there is also an enclosed postcard to get added to Moebius distribution list -- "Please inform me of the next in the series of Moebius metal prop replicas, including Lost in Space". I have no idea what this means or what might be in store, but it is encouraging that there may be other products to come in this or other series.

Given that this replica impressed both my wife and two teenage sons, it truly is a wonder.

And, yes, I was also an Icons victim from way back so this is a dream long-time coming...


----------



## DentonLis521 (Apr 6, 2006)

Got mine today as well. Number 58. I did a whole photo shoot of the unboxing. Very impressed. Plugged it in to top off the battery and powered it up. Very well engineered, I should know, Lost in Space is the reason I became an aerospace engineer.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm gonna have to skip this thread as I am so "JEALOUS". 

Congrats to those that are able to get it.


----------



## DentonLis521 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here are some pictures of mine! Just like the man promised from day one! Opps too big, I will have to cut them down, sorry+


----------



## DentonLis521 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok Let's see if that work, lol


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow that J2 is awesome. I can see the investment value already. Not even Icons had they still been around could've produced such a nice display model. I only have 1 question. Why didn't they also light the dome?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

armymedic80 said:


> Wow that J2 is awesome. I can see the investment value already. Not even Icons had they still been around could've produced such a nice display model. I only have 1 question. Why didn't they also light the dome?


Because the dome never had a light. It had a spinning reflector that reflected the fusion core lights from the bottom of the miniature.:thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

RSN said:


> Because the dome never had a light. It had a spinning reflector that reflected the fusion core lights from the bottom of the miniature.:thumbsup:


Oh ok, I guess i never noticed that. This J2 is accurate to the last detail.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I thought the instructions referred to lighting in the dome--I opened mine but I haven't gotten the ship out or hooked it up yet. I may have to wait until I can get a good display case for it.

At any rate, I'm very very proud to have had something to do with this beauty, even if it's just for the booklet. The packaging alone is just gorgeous. I can't wait to find a good way to display it.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

There are indeed two lights in the dome positioned vertically between the two dishes. They flash at varying speeds that correspond with the effect chosen for the bottom lights. They appear to be white-colored LED's with yellow tinted lenses, thereby the resulting hue that I described earlier.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

jbond said:


> I thought the instructions referred to lighting in the dome--I opened mine but I haven't gotten the ship out or hooked it up yet. I may have to wait until I can get a good display case for it.
> 
> At any rate, I'm very very proud to have had something to do with this beauty, even if it's just for the booklet. The packaging alone is just gorgeous. I can't wait to find a good way to display it.


Jeff,
I read the entire booklet, and I want to say that it is impeccably written. Not only is the information thorough and accurate, but you presented it intelligently, and in a such a way as to both gain and retain attention. You could not have done a better job.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi lucky guys!! 
Thirty four posts so far and just five pictures? 
Could I know the reasons for this slow torture?


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi lucky guys!!
> Thirty four posts so far and just five pictures?
> Could I know the reasons for this slow torture?


Not only that and only 200 made in this busted economy.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

armymedic80 said:


> Not only that and only 200 made in this busted economy.


Two years ago I would have gotten one for myself, and one for someone else. Today, I got none.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Solium said:


> Two years ago I would have gotten one for myself, and one for someone else. Today, I got none.


Personally I would have gotten 1 if it would have been less than $1000 but they made it for somebody very wealthy with lots of money to throw away to buy. And that's why they only made 200 so they could jack up the price. I got to admit that's a good selling strategy. I think Cuttvman is the only place right now that still has a few for $1399 + shipping. Maybe MIM too, I'm curious if they have any left.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Lets not turn this into a "Have" and "Have Nots". We get enough of that in the news!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. thanks for posting the pics. Hey, could a guy open it to add figures?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

According to the instructions it can't be opened--it is screwed from the inside. And thanks, Ron Gross!

With costs I doubt Frank is getting rich off of these things--I don't know why people turn things like this into a conspiracy. If someone wanted a get rich scheme I don't think they'd go into science fiction models...


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

RSN said:


> Lets not turn this into a "Have" and "Have Nots". We get enough of that in the news!


I'm happy for those that got one. If we always get everything we wanted, then we wouldn't learn to appreciate the things we do have.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

armymedic80 said:


> Personally I would have gotten 1 if it would have been less than $1000 but they made it for somebody very wealthy with lots of money to throw away to buy. And that's why they only made 200 so they could jack up the price. I got to admit that's a good selling strategy.


Where on Earth do you come up with that?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Allow me to add to Jeff and Steve's sentiments by pasting in part of my earlier post, in case anyone missed it:

..."Also, based on my own business experience, I can't imagine that the Metal J2 project was a hugely profitable undertaking. Remember that Frank had been an ICONS customer himself, so I have a personal suspicion that part of his decision to make this product available involved a step toward setting things right for everyone else similarly affected. Hence the main reason for my earlier posts after certain comparisons were made. If I'm right, I think it's one hell of a gesture, although I also acknowledge the fact that these things aren't exactly cheap in today's world. But for what you get, the asking price is worth every penny."


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

armymedic80 said:


> Personally I would have gotten 1 if it would have been less than $1000 but they made it for somebody very wealthy with lots of money to throw away to buy. And that's why they only made 200 so they could jack up the price. I got to admit that's a good selling strategy. I think Cuttvman is the only place right now that still has a few for $1399 + shipping. Maybe MIM too, I'm curious if they have any left.


This is a bit cheaper (I have one), though not as accurate. Works for me though, and it's fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

geoffdude said:


> This is a bit cheaper (I have one), though not as accurate. Works for me though, and it's fun. :thumbsup:


I bought two of these when Trendmasters was going out of business for $25.00 each! I sold them both 
It was VERY COOL! 
I can't afford the metal J2 even though it is amazing.


----------



## DentonLis521 (Apr 6, 2006)

If I had the guess, the 200 part build was based on the Pre-order numbers. I would like to like all that signed up and paid their money down, got one.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I got the Trendmasters Jupiter 2 when it first came out years ago when it was offered at $24.95. I got 2 of them plus 1 two foot tall Robot, but that was when things were very reasonably priced. And I'm NOT trying to piss anybody off here but it seems people get rattled here when somebody says things they don't like to read. I have alot of respect for Moebius Models and Frank who put it together. He's a damn good man in this hobby to deal with. But for people here to say that metal Jupiter 2 for that retail price of $1500 or for the pre-order price of $1399 or little less thru the model sellers to say is a fair price, I must respectfully disagree. Because if it was then a whole lot more than 200 people would have gotten this. They only made what they knew they were going to sell.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

armymedic80 said:


> Personally I would have gotten 1 if it would have been less than $1000 but they made it for somebody very wealthy with lots of money to throw away to buy. And that's why they only made 200 so they could jack up the price. I got to admit that's a good selling strategy. I think Cuttvman is the only place right now that still has a few for $1399 + shipping. Maybe MIM too, I'm curious if they have any left.


It's called an investment. 20 years from now the 200 will be worth much more than if 2000 were made. Anything that is an investment should have a limit as to how many were made.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

RSN said:


> Lets not turn this into a "Have" and "Have Nots". We get enough of that in the news!


 
:thumbsup:Amen to that, Ron! I think SPOCK said it best in "Amok Time":

"After a time, you may find that having is not so pleasing a thing after all as wanting. It is not logical; but it is often true." :dude:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup:Amen to that, Ron! I think SPOCK said it best in "Amok Time":
> 
> "After a time, you may find that having is not so pleasing a thing after all as wanting. It is not logical; but it is often true." :dude:


Or what Kirk told Charlie:

"There are a million things in this galaxy you can have and a million things you can't have!":thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

RSN said:


> Or what Kirk told Charlie:
> 
> "There are a million things in this galaxy you can have and a million things you can't have!":thumbsup:


And I say:

There are a million things you can have and there are million things YOU JUST DON'T NEED.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You dont get to make that decision.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Then don't buy what you don't need. Frankly, I don't "NEED" *any* of the models I own, but I want them, I can afford them, so I bought them.

There was more than enough notice that the metal J2 was coming. I'm by no means wealthy, but I'm not wondering where dinner is coming from either. If I'd been so inclined, I'd have found a way to buy one. I didn't, but I don't begrudge the happiness it brought to anyone who did.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

armymedic80 said:


> There are a million things you can have and there are million things YOU JUST DON'T NEED.


So, if you don't need something, then don't complain for not having it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Back to the topic: PICS, PLEASE.*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

very nice Indeed ! if Lights need replacing inside or fusion core, how is that done ?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Bert,
I really don't think that's an issue, since LED's have an average life span of about 70 years. It's not the same sort of thing as incandescents at all. But for the record, I have incandescents in the the top dome of my scratch build, and they are still going strong after 14 years (my God, has it been that long)? Then again I designed the circuit to under drive those micro lamps for exactly that reason, and I don't have them on all the time. In 1997, incandescents were the only way to get anything close to white light, as clear LED's were not generally available. When they did finally appear, they were priced through the roof for quite some time.

About the only thing that might cause a problem with the Moebius replica would be a sudden spike in voltage or current due to a defect in the board, which again, is very unlikely. In such a case you would have to contact Frank for further instructions.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Solium said:


> I'm happy for those that got one. If we always get everything we wanted, then we wouldn't learn to appreciate the things we do have.


Thats a nice post! I may have been able to buy one, but I already had two model kits that have yet to be built, two launch cradles and two PL J2s, so I would have no place to keep it. Not to mention all the R2 Enterprises...But I am happy for the people that wanted one and could get one. I hope you all enjoy it! I guess figures could be added on the landing gear and around the base. You don't need to open it up and ruin the warranty. Post more pictures!!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> So, if you don't need something, then don't complain for not having it.


I can see some of you can get pretty snippy here and that's too bad. The topic is whatever a person wants it to be about a particular subject, amigo.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

armymedic80 said:


> I can see some of you can get pretty snippy here and that's too bad. The topic is whatever a person wants it to be about a particular subject, amigo.


Your posts have been off the mark,amigo.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Behave, amigos!

--Henry


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

flyingfrets said:


> Then don't buy what you don't need. Frankly, I don't "NEED" *any* of the models I own, but I want them, I can afford them, so I bought them.
> 
> There was more than enough notice that the metal J2 was coming. I'm by no means wealthy, but I'm not wondering where dinner is coming from either. If I'd been so inclined, I'd have found a way to buy one. I didn't, but I don't begrudge the happiness it brought to anyone who did.


Begrudge? Is that what I'm doing for saying 1- it was too expensive and 2- I don't need it. So that all equates to begrudging people here who have it. 
I'm surprised you didn't say I'm jealous when I could've bought at least 3 of them but I chose not to. But, I'll tell you what I'll do for you. I will sit down with you, comfort you and give you a hankie to wipe away your tears.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

armymedic80 said:


> Begrudge? Is that what I'm doing for saying 1- it was too expensive and 2- I don't need it. So that all equates to begrudging people here who have it.
> I'm surprised you didn't say I'm jealous when I could've bought at least 3 of them but I chose not to. But, I'll tell you what I'll do for you. I will sit down with you, comfort you and give you a hankie to wipe away your tears.


Armymedic80 --

You look like you are trying to start something here, and it's time to drop it. Now. Move on.

This also goes for everyone else who thinks they are going to get another "last word" in. Move on.

--Henry


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the fact that this replica has soooooo much more in it than the filming miniature it is based on. That model, as good as it was and as much as we love it, had just enough detail to fool the eye on the grainy, over the air broadcast, 24 inch TV's of the 1960's! This piece is truly something to be treasured, and makes me think it is about time I started on one of my two kits in the closet!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> I love the fact that this replica has soooooo much more in it than the filming miniature it is based on. That model, as good as it was and as much as we love it, had just enough detail to fool the eye on the grainy, over the air broadcast, 24 inch TV's of the 1960's! This piece is truly something to be treasured, and makes me think it is about time I started on one of my two kits in the closet!!!!


Yes! Please start one! Awesome, sir!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Yes! Please start one! Awesome, sir!


This piece gives me some great pointers on how to light it, what will show through the window and what won't. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

What's really amazing is how much you can actually see through the view port. Even a part of the vital circuitry wall is visible, leaving only the communication station, main hatchway, and frontal view of the navigation computers wanting.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ron Gross said:


> What's really amazing is how much you can actually see through the view port. Even a part of the vital circuitry wall is visible, leaving only the communication station, main hatchway, and frontal view of the navigation computers wanting.


Glutton for punishment that I am, I will probably go for making an airlock interior with working inner and outer doors.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

72 posts so far - just 5 pics. 

Sorry if I'm being annoying, but could someone, please, put pictures of this jewel. :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

RSN said:


> Glutton for punishment that I am, I will probably go for making an airlock interior with working inner and outer doors.


Aside from having to disassemble it (adios warranty! ), wouldn't you also have to cut through the metal hull?!!?

Say, you *are *a glutton for punishment aren't you?:tongue:

All kidding aside, if you've got the skill to do it, I'd like to see pics when you're done. 

Me, personally, I'd be terrified to hack up one of these jewels. Trust me, it'd *never* look the same !


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

flyingfrets said:


> Aside from having to disassemble it (adios warranty! ), wouldn't you also have to cut through the metal hull?!!?
> 
> Say, you *are *a glutton for punishment aren't you?:tongue:
> 
> ...


I am talking about being inspired to build the plastic kit that this replica is based on! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Aside from having to disassemble it (adios warranty! ),_


Can the top and bottom be removed from one another?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Though I don't have one of my own () I have heard that the two halves can be unscrewed to gain access to the interior. (Not for the faint of heart.)

There are caps that cover the Phillips head screws that hold the fuselage halves together.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

For those who may be so inclined, you might want to wait until the 60 day warranty period has expired. I don't think Frank is kidding when he says that opening the model will void the warranty. That, or simply decide to forfeit your warranty by taking such action.


----------



## Nick in NY (Oct 5, 2011)

I received the Metal Jupiter 2 last week. For the most part, I'm very happy with it. One problem that bugs me, however, is a tiny but noticeable chip in the hull 
where the two halves connect to the lower right of the front window. Not just a paint chip, but a chip in the metal. I considered sending it back, but if I could
get a replacement, it's possible the replacement might also have some kind 
of imperfection. The diecast model is really heavy, which got me wondering why
it wasn't made from standard steel or aluminum. I also wonder if the legs will sag over time due to the weight of the hull. Nevertheless, I bought an acrylic
case from CasesForCollectibles.com for $150 for the metal Jupiter 2 and have
attached a photo for you guys to check out. Also a second photo with a close-up of that chip I mentioned, though it's not clear because of the glare. The little
figures of Dr. Smith, the Robot, and Will Robinson are from the Trendmasters
Juipter 2. Closer in scale with the Moebius model, though probably still a little
too big.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice pictures! Love the case as well. :thumbsup: That chip would bother me too. If it was on the back of the saucer I could live with it. I would contact Moebius and see if you have any options.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Nick in NY said:


> I received the Metal Jupiter 2 last week. For the most part, I'm very happy with it. One problem that bugs me, however, is a tiny but noticeable chip in the hull
> where the two halves connect to the lower right of the front window. Not just a paint chip, but a chip in the metal. I considered sending it back, but if I could
> get a replacement, it's possible the replacement might also have some kind
> of imperfection. The diecast model is really heavy, which got me wondering why
> ...


Sorry to see that chip Nick. Not sure I could live with it considering the price. Would you mind posting more info on the case you got for it. Dimensions, Cover Thickness etc.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

The chip you describe is regrettable, but obviously an anomaly. That said, I'm not sure what is to be gained by posting that info here rather than contacting Moebius directly, as it's generally known that Frank does not make a habit of stopping by here anymore. Per their web site, the email for such matters is [email protected].

BTW, the case does look great.


----------



## etwd (Apr 21, 2010)

:hat::woohoo:


Ron Gross said:


> The chip you describe is regrettable, but obviously an anomaly. That said, I'm not sure what is to be gained by posting that info here rather than contacting Moebius directly, as it's generally known that Frank does not make a habit of stopping by here anymore. Per their web site, the email for such matters is [email protected].
> 
> BTW, the case does look great.


:hat:
Geeeez! He's merely here looking for information Ronsky; After all, isn't that what we're all here for? You have a way of condescending people, if you know what I mean :wave: How about something like this Ronsky:

"Hey Partner, beautiful display case! As for the chip, I'm sure Frank w/ Moebius can fix you up:
[email protected]" 

By the way, I too received my Metal J2 and am SUPER impressed. Thanks Frank for making my childhood dream come true! Icons sure couldn't.......

PS: Ronsky, don't bother responding, I already know what you're thinking.......you're very predictable



Now for that case!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Just stating the facts and trying to help the guy out. That contact info should be valuable to him, and using it would be in keeping with the rules of the forum anyway. Obviously you haven't quite gotten over our last encounter, but I have a feeling you're about to...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

For the record. it would be Ronnie, not Ronny.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Please stop editing your posts every time I respond in a feeble attempt to create a different impression. I really don't know what I have done to stir up this contempt in you, but I have no more time for this nonsense. And I'm finally starting to see Frank's point.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

A bit of car bondo, smooth with light sandpaper and a touch of silver should do the trick. Moebius can tell you what kind of paint they used or even send you a sample. Better than sending the whole thing back.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

etwd said:


> Geeeez! He's merely here looking for information Ronsky; After all, isn't that what we're all here for? You have a way of condescending people, if you know what I mean :wave: How about something like this Ronsky:
> 
> "Hey Partner, beautiful display case! As for the chip, I'm sure Frank w/ Moebius can fix you up:
> [email protected]"
> ...


 
ETWD:

What you are doing here is called "baiting" -- it's sole purpose is to annoy or insult another user via namecalling and other such childish behavior.

Needless to say (but I'm going to say it anyway), this kind of behavior is not accepted in the forum. Nor is posting something and then running back a few minutes later and childishly changing or altering your post to keep from "getting into trouble" as they said back in the school days...

Stop immediately. I mean it. You get ONE warning.

--Henry


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The advice about contacting the manufacturer directly is what we say to pretty much anyone who makes a comment stating that there's a defect in their product. There is absolutely nothing that anyone here can give OTHER THAN "contact the manufacturer".



etwd said:


> PS: Ronsky, don't bother responding, I already know what you're thinking.......you're very predictable


Why do you add a PS stating that you don't want someone to respond AFTER he's already responded?


----------



## Nick in NY (Oct 5, 2011)

Ron Gross said:


> The chip you describe is regrettable, but obviously an anomaly. That said, I'm not sure what is to be gained by posting that info here rather than contacting Moebius directly, as it's generally known that Frank does not make a habit of stopping by here anymore. Per their web site, the email for such matters is [email protected].
> 
> BTW, the case does look great.


I was wondering how common minor imperfections might be with the metal Jupiter 2 and if I was being too sensitive about it. Overall, I think Moebius did a great job producing the best
version of the Jupiter 2 ever made. As a side note, I just want to say I was an ICONS customer and I'm still recovering from that experience! So I guess I can live with a tiny chip, especially if there's a way to repair it.


----------



## Nick in NY (Oct 5, 2011)

*Acrylic Case for Juipter 2*



Hardax said:


> Sorry to see that chip Nick. Not sure I could live with it considering the price. Would you mind posting more info on the case you got for it. Dimensions, Cover Thickness etc.


The case I bought from casesforcollectibles.com is 19"long x 19" wide and 10" high. The acrylic is 1/8" thick. You can order just about any size you want from them with a black, white, or wooden platform. I've been buying cases from them for years and they always pack them super-well and ship fast.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Nick in NY said:


> I was wondering how common minor imperfections might be with the metal Jupiter 2 and if I was being too sensitive about it. Overall, I think Moebius did a great job producing the best
> version of the Jupiter 2 ever made. As a side note, I just want to say I was an ICONS customer and I'm still recovering from that experience! So I guess I can live with a tiny chip, especially if there's a way to repair it.


Nick,
If it makes you feel any better, there was a minor external issue with mine as well, but it was easily taken care of. That's really to be expected with anything like this, and I agree with your original assessment in this regard. I also agree with Antimatter's suggestion provided you are comfortable with that kind of work. I recall making a similar repair to my 10" J2 model in 1997, although I think I used cyannoacrylate as a filler along with an accelerator. Just be careful, and try to avoid what I call a "domino" effect. That's where one thing leads to another with no end in sight - believe me, I've been there several times. Please get some help if you feel the need, and good luck with it.

The reason I thought it best to point you in the direction of Moebius customer service at first is that I did not want to see this thread become a focal point for all the little imperfections that people may discover. It's really no different than with anything else one might buy, but in this case, sensitivity seems to run high because a large percentage of Metal J2 customers are also "Icons survivors" (or, in my case, a survivor of a similar situation). So the suggestion for you to simply contact the company is still something you should consider.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Ron Gross said:


> The chip you describe is regrettable, but obviously an anomaly. That said, I'm not sure what is to be gained by posting that info here rather than contacting Moebius directly, as it's generally known that Frank does not make a habit of stopping by here anymore. Per their web site, the email for such matters is [email protected].
> 
> BTW, the case does look great.


Considering that this is based on the third season J 2, after several very
bad crash landings I would expect a minor ding or two to appear on the ship.
That chip looks very minor indeed. Mine has a tiny ding I can live with along the edge, all things considered. Didn't notice it before I went looking up close.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> The chip you describe is regrettable, but obviously an anomaly. That said, I'm not sure what is to be gained by posting that info here rather than contacting Moebius directly, as it's generally known that Frank does not make a habit of stopping by here anymore. Per their web site, the email for such matters is [email protected].
> 
> BTW, the case does look great.


Ron,

Are we ONLY supposed to have happy thoughts about Moebius Models? Many people love the model, but others have a few issues with what they have received. IMHO they have earned the right to discuss whatever they wish about it, wherever they can, due to having paid for it. I'll gladly listen to them, as I find how these things may have happened, and get resolved, interesting. People talking about issues, giving feedback (pro & con), is what educates other people about a product, service or company.

An "only happy thoughts" thread would be good for a sticky maybe... or possibly just the opposite... "Share your true thoughts." thread. Then we would all know how to properly converse.

Personally, I love to hear the honest truth, or feelings, about anything, anyone, any company... whatever. Guess it comes from working for a newspaper.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Of course I'm not advocating only "happy thoughts," and I think my response to Nick, above, was more than accommodative. I'm sure you must have read it too, which leads me to wonder why you would pop in here with those comments. But I will take the liberty of doing a cut-and-paste from Henry's own comment when he closed the other Metal J2 thread - you know, the one where you apparently felt the need to defend "etwd" at various stages - so here it is:

"anyone who has a problem with a manufacturer should take the problem directly to said manufacturer."

Personally, I think it's pretty good advice.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Geoff -- 

You are just fanning the fires here, and I'm getting pretty tired of you doing this. Stop immediately.

--Henry


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Geoff --
> 
> You are just fanning the fires here, and I'm getting pretty tired of you doing this. Stop immediately.
> 
> --Henry


What are you talking about? I've only posted twice here.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Once is enough if it is inappropriate. The issue had subsided, and YOU brought it back into the light. This is just you trying to stir thing up.

--Henry


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Once is enough if it is inappropriate. The issue had subsided, and YOU brought it back into the light. This is just you trying to stir thing up.
> 
> --Henry


I haven't read the entire thread, so I don't even know what issue you mean. Wasn't my intention to restart anything.

I was ONLY addressing the "..I'm not sure what is to be gained by posting that info here.." statement.

I'll end it here.


----------



## DentonLis521 (Apr 6, 2006)

I looked close at my Jupiter and it also has a very small nick in the same place reported earlier. A tooling or holding fixture mark I would imagine. I had to look REAL close. No worries on my end. Considering how many times the ship crashed, it has held up rather well. I am like a new dad, I show my prize to everyone that comes to the house. My wife tells everyone I am eccentric, LOL. That's ok. Maybe I am. Lost in Space, Star Trek and 2001 lead me into Aerospace Engineering where I worked for NASA on the Shuttle. I thought of John Robinson’s long free fall using the Para-Jets every time I made a high altitude jump out of a plane, and now, just like crew of the Jupiter 2 kept their Ship repaired and flying, I do that now keeping fighter jets and helicopters flying for the US military.


----------



## TrevEB (Apr 8, 2010)

I received my Jupiter a couple of weeks back.
Sadly the navigation island had come loose and banged around inside.
There was no visible damage but I chose to send it back instead of going in.
Moebius responded the same day with return shipping label and a new Jupiter is on its way.
Customer service was perfect.
My only regret was having to let #18 go.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

TrevEB said:


> I received my Jupiter a couple of weeks back.
> Sadly the navigation island had come loose and banged around inside.
> There was no visible damage but I chose to send it back instead of going in.
> Moebius responded the same day with return shipping label and a new Jupiter is on its way.
> ...


Nice to hear Moebius takes care of the high-end customers as well the little peons, like me! Moebius has helped me with two small problems, now. Amazing company! Great time for modelers!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Moebius has always stood behind their products and Frank takes care of his customers ! Just think of ALL of the irwin Allen Models that we now have. 10 years ago, there were none to really speak of. The metal Jupiter 2 looks like a thing of beauty and those of you that have them , have something to be proud of.


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Nick in NY said:


> One problem that bugs me, however, is a tiny but noticeable chip in the hull
> where the two halves connect to the lower right of the front window. Not just a paint chip, but a chip in the metal.


I was traveling and just opened mine today. Alas I have the same problem - a noticeable chip in the hull, but mine is to the lower left of the front window. :-(

Bad luck, I guess. I'll contact them, as was suggested earlier in this thread. But I'm not intending to make a big deal about it. I'll just be asking them what to do.

Otherwise it is perfect. Beautiful. 

Paul


----------



## Nick in NY (Oct 5, 2011)

*Metal Jupiter 2 Paint*

I got in touch with Moebius and they're getting the same paint used for the Jupiter 2 being shipped to the USA and should be available in a few weeks.
Perfect for those minor touchups.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good! With the correct shade of paint and a bit of putty, it should be a pretty easy fix.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Hopefully it's Tamiya lacquer spray paint. That stuff goes down so smooth.


----------



## rga321 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is anyone still waiting for thier J2 to ship? I am.......


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

My understanding is that most are being shipped directly from the Moebius receiving depot in Seattle. This actually makes sense as a way to minimize shipping costs for the individual dealers. There may be some exceptions, however, depending on which dealer you bought from. Even so, a quick email to [email protected] would still be a good idea. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nick in NY (Oct 5, 2011)

rga321 said:


> Is anyone still waiting for thier J2 to ship? I am.......


The really surprising thing about the UPS deliveries for the metal J2 (at least
for me and one other) is that it was delivered WITHOUT A SIGNATURE REQUIRED ! Why on Earth they would ship a $1300 + item this way is a mystery to me. An oversight maybe?!


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Is everyone leaving theirs plugged in all the time? I worry that I will damage the battery if I do. I charged mine overnight and then unplugged and a day later the battery was completely dead. Never even turned it on once during that time. How long is everyone elses charge lasting. Wonder if I have a bum battery?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I leave mine plugged in pretty much all the time. After reading your post, I unplugged the cord and tested with the battery only, and all was well. However, I have not yet tried operating the lights on batteries only after a day of being unplugged, nor do I know how long the batteries are expected to hold a charge under those circumstances. The instruction sheet does mention "one hour," but I'm not sure if that refers to the cold charging time, or something else. Moebius customer service should be able to supply those details.

It's my assumption that the general design of the charging system is not unlike a cordless phone. As such, it should be OK to leave the cord plugged in, as I would expect there to be an automatic charging cut off involved. However, it is always advisable with rechargeable batteries (especially NiCads) to "exercise" them fairly regularly, say once a month. This is done by allowing them to fully discharge naturally on those occasions (lights on and no power cord), with the intention of avoiding a "memory" build up.
Ron G.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input Ron. I'll drop customer service a note just to check.



Ron Gross said:


> I leave mine plugged in pretty much all the time. After reading your post, I unplugged the cord and tested with the battery only, and all was well. However, I have not yet tried operating the lights on batteries only after a day of being unplugged, nor do I know how long the batteries are expected to hold a charge under those circumstances. The instruction sheet does mention "one hour," but I'm not sure if that refers to the cold charging time, or something else. Moebius customer service should be able to supply those details.
> 
> It's my assumption that the general design of the charging system is not unlike a cordless phone. As such, it should be OK to leave the cord plugged in, as I would expect there to be an automatic charging cut off involved. However, it is always advisable with rechargeable batteries (especially NiCads) to "exercise" them fairly regularly, say once a month. This is done by allowing them to fully discharge naturally on those occasions (lights on and no power cord), with the intention of avoiding a "memory" build up.
> Ron G.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I don't know why, but I thought they were Lithium Ion. But, even so, they still require at least a 24 hr initial charge. I discovered that the hard way by letting the battery in my device discharge. In fact, it over-discharged, apparently causing cell-reversal, leaving the battery dead and useless.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

If the battery pack is lithium ion, there would be virtually no memory effect, and no need to discharge periodically. However, the instruction sheet does not specify, and I haven't opened the compartment on mine yet. If anyone does, it would be interesting to find out if there is any kind of label on what I would expect to be a shrink wrap outer coating.


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Given the rate of discharge when not plugged in, I can't believe it could be Lithium Ion. If anyone knows of a compatible (size and voltage) Lithium Ion battery that could replace whatever is in there, please let men now.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy to see everyone has gotten their metal J2's.:thumbsup:
Looks great.

As for the chipping on some of them. I wouldnt worry too much. I remember when the master replicas 1701 was released a few years ago, almost everyone had a imperfection or two. I dont think I have ever seem a prepainted replica of anything painted flawlessly.

Hoping to see more pics.:wave:


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

*metal J2*

Sorry to be the dissenter here, but for that price for a "collector's quality" miniature, is should be flawless. No chips, dents, etc.

Just my 2 cents and no, I did not order one.

Andy.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Well as with people, no manufactured object will ever be "flawless".


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

RSN said:


> Well as with people, no manufactured object will ever be "flawless".


 
With only One exception, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Seaview said:


> With only One exception, my friend! :thumbsup:


Thanks for sticking up for me Seaview! :wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks for sticking up for me Seaview! :wave:


That was just too funny, thanks Paul for the afternoon smile......


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> With only One exception, my friend! :thumbsup:


Very true. I don't know how I forgot about Him. I teach about Him every Sunday morning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks for sticking up for me Seaview! :wave:


 
Yeah, Mr. Bodensak, I'll stick up for you, too, anytime! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

*Be careful charging your battery.*



Hardax said:


> Thanks for the input Ron. I'll drop customer service a note just to check.


Just had a conversation with Moebius tech support (fantastic support btw!). He talked to the manufacturer in China and they say that you should not charge your battery for more than 1 hour at a time. Doing any more than that can overcharge and damage it. I guess the idea of leaving it plugged in all the time is not a good idea then? Again this is coming from the fact that after a 24 hour charge my battery was dead 5 days later with absolutely no use of the lights at all. They seem to think I have damaged my battery. Seems odd to me but thats what I am told.


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Man that is so 1990s. Must be an inferior grade battery or charging circuit that they used. When was the last time a manufacture said something like this? Oh well. I don't plan to use the battery mode anyhow so no big deal for me.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

arvada_modeler said:


> Man that is so 1990s. Must be an inferior grade battery or charging circuit that they used. When was the last time a manufacture said something like this? Oh well. I don't plan to use the battery mode anyhow so no big deal for me.


It is unfortunate if it is built that way as I don't have my J2 displayed anywhere near a wall outlet so keeping it plugged in all the time (and completely removing the battery I would assume) is not an option. I dont run the lights long. Basically I flip it on, admire it for a few seconds and turn it off. The issue I am seeing, is that, on say day 5 after charging, the battery is already dead which means I have to run a cord to it or move it to charge then I only get a day or two opportunity to check out the lights.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hardax said:


> It is unfortunate if it is built that way as I don't have my J2 displayed anywhere near a wall outlet so keeping it plugged in all the time (and completely removing the battery I would assume) is not an option. I dont run the lights long. Basically I flip it on, admire it for a few seconds and turn it off. The issue I am seeing, is that, on say day 5 after charging, the battery is already dead which means I have to run a cord to it or move it to charge then I only get a day or two opportunity to check out the lights.


Well, this is becoming a bit of a head scratcher. I have had mine plugged in virtually all the time, and as soon as I read your previous message, I decided to unplug and run a test. The basic lights (less fusion core) are still bright on the battery only, now some 20 minutes later. Can anyone else duplicate this?


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Ron Gross said:


> Well, this is becoming a bit of a head scratcher. I have had mine plugged in virtually all the time, and as soon as I read your previous message, I decided to unplug and run a test. The basic lights (less fusion core) are still bright on the battery only, now some 20 minutes later. Can anyone else duplicate this?


Ron (or anyone reading this) could you possibly test something out for me? Charge up the battery and then unplug. Dont use the lights at all for a few days and then check to see if the battery is still holding the charge. Again my issue isnt the run time, its the fact that if I just let the J2 sit, within 4-5 days the battery is completely dead. I've never had a rechargeable battery in any device I have owned self-discharge that quickly. Thanks


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hardax said:


> Ron (or anyone reading this) could you possibly test something out for me? Charge up the battery and then unplug. Dont use the lights at all for a few days and then check to see if the battery is still holding the charge. Again my issue isnt the run time, its the fact that if I just let the J2 sit, within 4-5 days the battery is completely dead. I've never had a rechargeable battery in any device I have owned self-discharge that quickly. Thanks


Yes, certainly. Sorry, I had forgotten that aspect of it. I just unplugged the cord, and we'll see. But I also feel obligated to point out the fact that the model is not really meant to operate on the batteries for more than a few minutes at a time. So if you have it on often, frequent charging (and hence access to an outlet) will still be necessary.

I watched mine gradually dissipate yesterday, and there was still evidence of light several hours after the fact. But the intended brightness was there for only about 20 minutes, and would have been less with the fusion core lights on. Nevertheless, I understand your concern about the battery holding a charge in general, and I'm happy to run the test...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Last year, I bought a chinese epad. I charged it for the recommended time, and the battery delivered it's 1.5 hour life once. After that, it would not hold a charge at all. It was Li-ion. I opened it up and found that it had a two lead connection to the motherboard. My guess is a charging circuit that does not self terminate when charging is complete. The manufacturer said they would replace it if sent back. Of course, they didn't. Was a total right off.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I wish things would be "MADE IN AMERICA" sometimes i think china just does NOT care about things like this, the worlds leading exporter of lead.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

How long has everyone had their Jupiter 2's?

I'm getting a bit concerned, I ordered mine through a local friends comic shop, he ordered it from Diamond Comic Distributors.

It seems that most of the retailers have received their stock, Diamond still shows nothing, just a generic date of in stock 12/28.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

gojira61 said:


> How long has everyone had their Jupiter 2's?
> 
> I'm getting a bit concerned, I ordered mine through a local friends comic shop, he ordered it from Diamond Comic Distributors.
> 
> It seems that most of the retailers have received their stock, Diamond still shows nothing, just a generic date of in stock 12/28.


Jim,
At this point, it has been nearly a month. Most were shipped directly from the Moebius distribution depot in Seattle, but I'm sure there are exceptions. But what bothers me are conversations with Frank quite a while ago indicating that they were pretty much all spoken for. That said, I'm sure there are a few floating around, as well as the likelihood of a small quantity held back for support issues.

A few weeks ago, Megahobby popped in here and said that they had a few left. They apparently even have an association with Sears, according to the link below. Maybe it's time to look at another dealer...

http://www.sears.com/moebius-preord...23855701&pageInd=product&i_cntr=1319660338232


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Ron,

I spoke to Frank at Comic Con and he indicated that Diamond had them on order but Diamond is telling my friend that they have not received theirs.

Maybe I'll drop Frank an email. I threw the business my friends way but to be honest it coming from Diamond has made me a bit nervous all along.



Ron Gross said:


> Jim,
> At this point, it has been nearly a month. Most were shipped directly from the Moebius distribution depot in Seattle, but I'm sure there are exceptions. But what bothers me are conversations with Frank quite a while ago indicating that they were pretty much all spoken for. That said, I'm sure there are a few floating around, as well as the likelihood of a small quantity held back for support issues.
> 
> A few weeks ago, Megahobby popped in here and said that they had a few left. They apparently even have an association with Sears, according to the link below. Maybe it's time to look at another dealer...
> ...


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> Jim,
> At this point, it has been nearly a month. Most were shipped directly from the Moebius distribution depot in Seattle, but I'm sure there are exceptions. But what bothers me are conversations with Frank quite a while ago indicating that they were pretty much all spoken for. That said, I'm sure there are a few floating around, as well as the likelihood of a small quantity held back for support issues.
> 
> A few weeks ago, Megahobby popped in here and said that they had a few left. They apparently even have an association with Sears, according to the link below. Maybe it's time to look at another dealer...
> ...


Not really associated with "Sears", it's being sold by Megahobby thru the Sears web site. Much like what AMAZON does selling products from other sellers.

"In Stock from Megahobby" 

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

They have an association with Sears by virtue of the fact that this internet-linked relationship exists. I didn't mean to suggest that there was any other business association, which I suspect was obvious to just about everyone.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> They have an association with Sears by virtue of the fact that this internet-linked relationship exists. I didn't mean to suggest that there was any other business association, which I suspect *was obvious to just about everyone*.



Not sure why you feel the need to respond in such a fashion, as I was only noting that these were ordered, stocked, and sold by megahobby, not Sears. As I'm certain the return policies are vastly different.

Not everyone is aware of how sites such as AMAZON, Sears or similar sites let vendors sell items via their online stores. I've seen many times people get those partnerships confused. That's why I posted to clear that up, not anything towards you.

Nothing more was meant nor intended.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hardax said:


> Ron (or anyone reading this) could you possibly test something out for me? Charge up the battery and then unplug. Dont use the lights at all for a few days and then check to see if the battery is still holding the charge. Again my issue isnt the run time, its the fact that if I just let the J2 sit, within 4-5 days the battery is completely dead. I've never had a rechargeable battery in any device I have owned self-discharge that quickly. Thanks


Hardax,
Here's a 48 hour update on the test in progress:

I switched on the main lights this morning, and it appears that there is still full brightness. Is this in keeping with your results, or did you notice the issues you described only after several more days? I will continue this test as long as necessary to come up with an answer, so just let me know...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

While I think of it, our member "johnnyrum" posted an album of about 40 metal J2 pics over at the Yahoo LIS forum, and I thought I would provide a link here. I'm not sure if you have to be a member in order to see these, or if a generic Yahoo account is sufficient, so give it a try. There are quite a few pics that show the great lighting effects.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LostinSpace/photos/album/880543867/pic/list?prop=eupdate


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks so much Ron! It took about 5 days (no use of lights at all other than the quick switch on to check) for my batteries to die.




Ron Gross said:


> Hardax,
> Here's a 48 hour update on the test in progress:
> 
> I switched on the main lights this morning, and it appears that there is still full brightness. Is this in keeping with your results, or did you notice the issues you described only after several more days? I will continue this test as long as necessary to come up with an answer, so just let me know...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

This is why I have so much respect for Ron, he is always ready to help someone with his knowledge of the Jupiter 2 which is imense !
Bert


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hardax said:


> Thanks so much Ron! It took about 5 days (no use of lights at all other than the quick switch on to check) for my batteries to die.


Hardax,
Here is your full 5 day report: As of this morning, I still have a high level of brightness in all of the interior LEDs (fusion core lights were not in the equation). So my conclusion is that you do indeed have a bad battery. That said, the fact that I had been in the habit of leaving the power cord plugged in all the time also suggests that it is not something you did wrong. This practice should be expected to lessen the overall life of the battery, but not necessarily cause immediate problems. The degree of long term impact will depend on the sophistication of the charging circuit.

I sense that you would rather not send the model back for service if it can be avoided, so here's a course of action to consider. Since you depend more on batteries because you don't have an outlet nearby, I suggest that the original battery pack, even in a healthy state, might not fully meet your needs. The manual mentions a replacement in general, but is not specific. I opened the compartment and noted a nickel-metal hydride battery pack with four cells, similar to what you would find in a good quality cordless phone. I think I might shop for a new NiMH battery with the same connector, but with the highest mAh rating I could find. If the connector cannot be matched, hard wiring is always a possibility. Even if it can be matched, always insure that the polarity is the same anyway. 

Let's just hope that changing out your battery is all that will be required. I hope all of this helps, and good luck!
Ron G.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

_THANK YOU ,_ Great research Ron ! By changing out the battery pack with a new one perhaps the new one will work a lot better and run longer ! I WISH i could have ordered a metal Jupiter 2. Your 5 day test will surely help a lot of others who are facing the same situation.
BERT


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

For the record, day 6 and still going strong. I think I might let this go a little longer, just for the hell of it.

And thanks, Bert.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

bert model maker said:


> I wish things would be "MADE IN AMERICA" sometimes I think China just does NOT care about things like this, the worlds leading exporter of lead.


Bert, I do not think most realize the consquences of the above fact. Because MADE IN AMERICA is fast becoming a rare thing, we are going to pay eventually. There is a good part to it though. The cost is extremely low!

Hmmm...dilemmas...

Doug


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Final thoughts on this subject. I have been in contact with Frank on this matter, and he suggested that I emphasize once again that this or any other issue relating to the metal J2 be referred directly to Moebius customer service. He correctly pointed out that each situation is different, so this is still (and always has been) the best course of action. Remember, if anyone chooses to do anything to modify the model, that is an individual decision, but you also run the risk of voiding your warranty. So, we go full circle, and once again state that addressing your concerns to [email protected] is the right way to go.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I think some of the lucky owners of this outstanding moebius product just want to compare each unit to see if their Jupiter 2 is doing anything Different than everyone elses and maybe by asking here may find out that it is normal for it to do that & that nothing is wrong and if not then they will know they need to have it repaired.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Bert,
You're exactly right about that. My hope with the battery situation was to come up with an easy solution and maybe take one off Frank's plate. He is simply busy beyond belief, and always on the go. But he definitely wants to have his finger on the pulse of any issues that come up, which is a reflection of his attitude on customer service, and how he has chosen to conduct his overall business.

You're right about something else, too. The metal J2 is an outstanding product in every sense of the word. I will admit to having been concerned about a few little things when I saw the original prototype, such as the ultra-gloss finish, and the softening of the roof edge. But they were all resolved to the highest degree in the final product, making the delayed release well worth the wait IMHO.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thats right Ron, Frank wants to make darn sure things are just right , which is a sign of a great merchant. It is sure a great feeling knowing that care has gone into the design of these products and it is better to have a short delay to make sure things are right & correct than to rush a deadline and have unhappy people. you are right Ron, any delays were well worth it.
Bert


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

As usual Ron you have gone above and beyond what was expected and I really appreciate it.

I have been in contact with customer service and they are sending me out a new battery. Fingers crossed that its that simple a solution.






Ron Gross said:


> Hardax,
> Here is your full 5 day report: As of this morning, I still have a high level of brightness in all of the interior LEDs (fusion core lights were not in the equation). So my conclusion is that you do indeed have a bad battery. That said, the fact that I had been in the habit of leaving the power cord plugged in all the time also suggests that it is not something you did wrong. This practice should be expected to lessen the overall life of the battery, but not necessarily cause immediate problems. The degree of long term impact will depend on the sophistication of the charging circuit.
> 
> I sense that you would rather not send the model back for service if it can be avoided, so here's a course of action to consider. Since you depend more on batteries because you don't have an outlet nearby, I suggest that the original battery pack, even in a healthy state, might not fully meet your needs. The manual mentions a replacement in general, but is not specific. I opened the compartment and noted a nickel-metal hydride battery pack with four cells, similar to what you would find in a good quality cordless phone. I think I might shop for a new NiMH battery with the same connector, but with the highest mAh rating I could find. If the connector cannot be matched, hard wiring is always a possibility. Even if it can be matched, always insure that the polarity is the same anyway.
> ...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

ron is the man !!!!!!


----------

